
Why Feature toggles brings real business value into DevOps, and how - ivarconr
https://medium.com/unleash-hosted/why-feature-toggles-brings-real-business-value-into-devops-and-how-f15ccff331c9
======
thedevindevops
We use this strategy and as a Dev I can say the biggest drawback is tons of
redundant code accumulating in the codebase that we're not allowed to remove
until - someone - finally makes the decision that that feature flag is now on
permanently and can be removed. (Actually it's whenever he remembers to tell
the Dev team that's the case).

